# Orchestration



## cameronhiggins

I am trying to start to orchestrate... I already have an intermediate understanding of music theory, harmony, and play the piano. I am trying to write a symphony and was wondering if there was a website that would explain symphonic structure and orchestration... Thanx

-Cameron Higgins


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Cameron - Welcome to TC.

A site that I've used for orchestration is The Orchestra: A User's Manual . Hopefully this helps.

Kh


----------



## Frasier

Try this one. Plenty of examples with audio and scores. It's Rimsky-kov's "Principles...." useful if you're just starting.

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=77


----------



## cameronhiggins

Thanx thats exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Eric

http://library.thinkquest.org/22673/index.html
that is a website I found that explains symphonic structures pretty well, and it has some information on different composers


----------



## Eric

it appears as if that link did not post...here is the address

http://library.thinkquest.org/22673/index.html


----------

